# Andorra Touring?



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Have had a bit of a root around on here but can't find much on Andorra (haven't looked in Spain Touring yet - may have chosen the wrong one!)

Diane fancies a trip over there but I think she's only expecting to be able to buy stuff cheap whereas I'm looking forward to some great scenery!

Since we are nearly there anyway it will be a weekend trip - Friday evening to Sunday evening so only two days away. We normally wild camp and certainly will do for only two nights - is it accepted there or frowned on?

Any special recommendations for specific places to see?

All assistance appreciated.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Andorra*

Hello Brian,

We passed through for me to tick it off the box, so-to-speak and for me to Ski. But I missed the Ski, we stayed at a very expensive campsite, nobody was out on new years eve celebrating (well me and Mrs TM were). We never stopped at any of the shopping centre.

I imagine the shopping to be a bit liek cash and carry's. You go in for a box of washing poweder and come out with a trolley full and £350 lighter despite not needing most of it.

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Brian...I wouldn't let your wife get too excited about cheap shopping in Andorra. Unless things have changed dramatically, cheap it was not and not even pleasant. Electrical goods were last year's models, drink was Tesco prices and clothes shops- where ? Eating out was very expensive- even a cheap lunch was not cheap !

I forgot...there are endless miles of roadside tourist tat shop so, if you want a paella dish, a bag of menthol sweets or a twig broom then hang on, Andorra has them in spades.

Don't forget too that the customs reserve the right to inspect you as you leave and you do not have the same allowance as between 2 EU countries.

G


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, I didn't think it would be great but that sounds a bit grim! Actually, when I think about it, maybe that is what I would expect - the country hasn't much else to live on has it?

Maybe we will stick to the pretty places on "our" side and I'll send her across the border on her own! Trouble is she loves what she thinks is a bargain and we quite often end up with two or three of something because "they were a real bargain" notwithstanding the fact that we probably don't eat or use the product! 

Bless!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Avoid Andorra la Vella just a traffic jam and lots of tacky duty free. Very expensive and anything electronic is last years model. When you exit to Spain or France you risk the customs police stopping and searching you, not just at the border but 10 miles in.

Also avoid Pas de la Casa. The pass between the two is beautiful however. 

Depending on size of van try some side roads, therer are some very good romanesque churches with bell towers.

Not sure which side you are approaching from. So will try and cover both.

The surrounding country side is beautiful. Cerdagna in Spain and la Cerdagne in France.

Seu d'Urgell in Spain has a fantastic Cathedral, and the Ariege valley in France is fantastic. As you climb up to the mountains after the motorway/dual carriageway ends look out for all the signs "non a ours" painted on the road. There was an attempt to reintroduce "ours" a few years ago. 

Avoid the border towns of Bourg Madame, French side, and very decrepit now there is no longer a border and customs post, and Puigcerda, Spanish side, much more prosperous.

For an anachronism visit Livia, a Spanish enclave surrounded by French territory. In one peace treaty when the Spanish lost the last of their Catalan territory on the French side of the border, (used to go all the way to Perpignan) the villages to be transferred were all named. Someone forgot Livia. 

Of course now with the EU and Euro it makes no difference, but I remember going there in the mid 70's, just one road in, a bit like Berlin before the all of the wall, and again before the Euro, when Pesetas and Francs circulated side by side. But you still have a couple of miles of everything in French before being back in Spain or Catalan speaking and signed territory


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Forgot*

Ah hah

Knew there was something I missed out.

Diesel was 80 Cents or less a litre when we were there, December 2009- January 2010.

Today it is showing 83 cents.

http://www.andorra.com/es/carbura.htm

73p a litre

TM


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hm... Andorra, cheap for fuel, but you will eat the price advantage in the traffic jams. Cold, had to wait for the snow ploughs in July.
Cheap for goods...not on your nellie.
Attractive? ....Haven't seen anyone use that word.
Best advice - avoid it.
Gerry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Andorra think Rutland!.. Don't blink too fast or you might miss it as you go through :lol: :lol: :lol: ..


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I think you do need to go to places like Andorra at least once.

We went May 2010. Yes pas dela casa is a bit of a dump and Andorra town is pretty unexciting but the passes are quite spectacular.

The booze and fuel is cheap ( but you will us a bit of both on the climbs - the wife found it a bit scary in the snow)

We stayed on the carpark in Encamp for a night, which was nice and scenic and peaceful and free. and had a borne!!

We saw Frech Mhs being stopped by the Douane but they didnt seem interested in us and our 2 litre bottle of absolut for 11 euros.


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Andorra*

Have to agree with some of the comments regarding duty free????and and the central town of Andorra la Vella not interesting (the camp site there is really expensive).

But get your selves off the main drag and try taking the CG3 to Llorts... nice campsite Camping Mitxeu or take the CG4 and CG5 ..all these roads lead to ski lifts so you are really in the mountains. 
You have to be a bit brave as some of these exits from the main town can look a bit narrow ...we followed the tour bus..if he can do it so can we.Well worth it the scenery was fabulous.Some lifts are open this time of year as well. 
We had a great 3 days there luckily the weather was kind sun all the time. 
Pick up the info from the Tourist Info office for the campsites.

Have a lovely trip 
(this is a copy of an earlier post )
Brian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Snow*



jonegood said:


> I think you do need to go to places like Andorra at least once.
> 
> We went May 2010. Yes pas dela casa is a bit of a dump and Andorra town is pretty unexciting but the passes are quite spectacular.
> 
> ...


"( but you will us a bit of both on the climbs - the wife found it a bit scary in the snow)"

We arrived in the Dark and took the pass rather than the tunnel.

Magic.

Blowing a gail, snowdrifts everywhere. Road to ourselves.

TM


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, thanks to everyone for all of that - as usual the MHF members have come up trumps!

Seems like a visit to see the scenic bits is the order of the day and then fill up with diesel on the way out!

We are coming from the French side and I had already decided in my mind that the Ariege valley was worth a look so I suspect we will dip our toes into Andorra for a look and then return to good old France.

Thanks again

Brian


----------

